# How much time do you spend on this forum?



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder how much time people spend on this forum. With me its very different how much time i spend, sometimes more, other times less.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Far,far,far too much---but I'm thinking of changing that situation.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

moody said:


> Far,far,far too much---but I'm thinking of changing that situation.


I'll give you a "like" for this, but only as an inducement to hang around. I love your acerbic and informative posts.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

It fluctuates.. Rarely too much though - I'm rather good at moderating myself.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I'll give you a "like" for this, but only as an inducement to hang around. I love your acerbic and informative posts.


Yes, but certain people most certainly don't that's for sure.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

"but I'm thinking of changing that situation..." does that mean that you'll now be spending far, far, far,_ far _too much time?
You didn't specify which side of far, far, far you were going to change-to?!

The far x 4 side I hope, moody?!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

PrimoUomo said:


> I wonder how much time people spend on this forum. With me its very different how much time i spend, sometimes more, other times less.


Amazing. Spot on me for me as well.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I just stop in to see what Moody is doing.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

At my obsessive peak, I was stopping by TC about four times a day, each time for an hour or more. But now I'm not quite as addicted - have just got off the Top Posters lists, methinks. 
It's certainly interesting to read Moody's posts - though I prefer his witty & informative posts* to the acerbic ones. 

* The ones that illustrate his vast listening experience and musical knowledge.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't think I spent that much time on the forum. Then I checked and found I had made today's top posters.

Where does the time go?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

In the two years I have been on this forum, this is the first time my posts per day average is above one (now is 2.9, when normally was 0.8). And also in the past days I have been on the top posters section.
That must mean something!. I don't really care...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends upon how many threads here pique my interest and how busy I am in my "real life". Having recently started back to work as a teacher I have less time than during the Summer. I also have found that the stifling heat and humidity as of late has diminished my motivation to spend much time online. Then there are times when I am deeply involved in the creation of my own art (as a painter) and may only stop by a make a post or two here and there.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been trying to spend less time on here in order to concentrate on real life, but with only moderate success.

Mostly I have recently been reading more and posting almost nothing.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

This is the first forum in which I spent a good amount of time. Members are friendly and I have seen that here there is no problem with my addiction to Mozart. And that is good :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Now that I'm in the routine of college, I don't really have much time. I mights spend only 30 seconds at a time, and then go away from my computer. Or like right now, spend some time typing up one or 2 posts, look around a bit, and then go away again.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've put a cyber cot in a less-used thread.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When I'm around the house, I check in quite often, every few hours, perhaps even more often. I scan the new posts. It all goes quite quickly.

What costs me a heck of a lot of time is considering exactly what I want to say, phrasing it the way I want it, and correcting the spelling and punctuation. I am picky that way ;-)


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I check in a few times during the day: once in the morning. once at lunchtime and a few times in the evenings, but I don't post all that much. The few times I've been in the top posters list, happened during the most intense Wagner-wars.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's one of those websites that I regularly have open on my browser even if I haven't looked at it for a few hours.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

24/7, TC is always open on my iPad! 

/ptr


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Righty-ho, ptr...I am going to post a stream of comment sometime soon on-site ....at the crack of Dawn.... & wake you up!
That is...if you ever sleep?!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I sleep soundly most nights, my iPod does not! ..just in case of insomnia, I always leave it on! 

/ptr


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope I don't come back here again next time, as your iPod, ptr....you wear the poor things' battery to a frazzle?!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> I hope I don't come back here again next time, as your iPod, ptr....you wear the poor things' battery to a frazzle?!!


Isn't that what its all about, frazzlin' Your home electronics so that the industrial wheels of China keep on turning... 

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Whether I'm here or not depends on if I'm working at home. If I'm at home, I'll check in once an hour just to break up the work routine. If I'm working outside the home, I hardly ever check in, and when I get home at night, I rarely turn on my computer. 

So this post means that I'm working at home today, if anybody's in the neighborhood and wants to stop by for some herb tea. :cheers:


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

Brand new here, but already several hours just today. Extrapolated, I think I may be looking at a moderate-sized problem. Only time will tell.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Less and less, really; especially as school starts to set in.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Too much, when making those blasted 'your favourite' lists! I have to stop falling for those


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, no, why did I have to find this thread the day I return to TC? 
Well, to be honest.... 

Almost any day last week or sometime before: 10 minutes?? Less?? 
Today: .... ..... Let's just not think about that.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Ask not how much time you spend on this forum, but how much time this forum spends with you...

:lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Musician said:


> Ask not how much time you spend on this forum, but how much time this forum spends with you...
> 
> :lol:


Excellent! Staying with the theme, does this forum give out scholarships? For biology majors? 

Kidding, of course, but that _would_ be pretty cool....


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

mstar said:


> Excellent! Staying with the theme, does this forum give out scholarships? For biology majors?
> 
> Kidding, of course, but that _would_ be pretty cool....


Well it does !!! ut:ut:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Musician said:


> Well it does !!! ut:ut:


I'm applying. I'll be doing so tonight when I'm on the forum in the middle of the night (again).


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

demasiado tiempo, no es bueno


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ryan said:


> demasiado tiempo, no es bueno


Quite the opposite for me.... I'm actually finding myself lacking some good doing-nothing time.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Ryan, could you possibly practice your 'Colloquial Spanish' on the Spanish version of TC...or provide a translation, please?
And, are you dressed as a matador or toreador....or one of those who run-about cleaning-up after them?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> Ryan, could you possibly practice your 'Colloquial Spanish' on the Spanish version of TC...or provide a translation, please?
> And, are you dressed as a matador or toreador....or one of those who run-about cleaning-up after them?


HablaClásico de Español en el internet? Jajaja! 

(Sorry, it was irresistable....) :lol:


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

My pals would say that I spend too much time on this forum, I'm afraid. Usually, whenever I do log-on...someone is requiring my company in the background...(well at least that's my excuse for the occasional irrational & poorly thought-out posting. But in the circumstances I do me best... honest, Guv?!)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Well that's ok, If you feel you spend too much time on this forum maybe you've been under a lot of stress lately and your just being hard on yourself. Keep your head up sport!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think that I spend too much time here.. but I have a couple of pals that do. Just wanted to clarify that point.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> I don't think that I spend too much time here.. but I have a couple of pals that do. Just wanted to clarify that point.


Aaahhhh! You know people on TC that are also people you know who are outside of TC? (That may have been the most grammatically inaccurate sentence that I have ever written. "That I have ever written" is a clause. Don't ask me which type - I can't remember the name! Oh, yes, an adjective clause, describing "sentence." The demonstrative pronoun is "that," which is also the subject of the sentence, also referring to "sentence." Of course, "grammatically" is an adverb describing the adjective "inaccurate." "Is" is the linking verb. You know, I'm going to stop here. I personally dislike grammar.  )

Does it show?! :lol:


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

"Does it show?!" No, not really! 
However, I _do_ hate it...& it does show. (That said, I managed to get a good grade 'O Level' Pass, so I must have taken something in....or more likely, found a Marker who was having a bad day (in my favour!)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> "Does it show?!" No, not really!
> However, I _do_ hate it...& it does show. (That said, I managed to get a good grade 'O Level' Pass, so I must have taken something in....or more likely, found a Marker who was having a bad day (in my favour!)


What if we were grammar teachers? I know I would despise it personally.... :lol: I think I'm sticking with bio....


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

This and a tech forum are the main websites I check multiple times a day. Basically, if I'm on the computer (which I often am), I'll be looking at this site a few times.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Tristan said:


> This and a tech forum are the main websites I check multiple times a day. Basically, if I'm on the computer (which I often am), I'll be looking at this site a few times.


Though I'm more for science than technology when it comes to news, online, etc., I completely devoted today to TC.


----------

